# La télécommande dans les années 80



## Lamar (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis en train de regarder le film sur Coluche de De Caunes (pas terrible au passage, pas crédible de mon point de vue) et je me posais une question en les voyant changer de chaînes avec une télécommande : la télécommande existait à cette époque, mais était-elle très rare (en France), rare, répandue, très répandue. J'avais dix ans en 1980, mais je n'ai pas de souvenirs précis par rapport à cet appareil. Si certains se souviennent mieux que moi, pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

il y en avait dans les années 70 qui fonctionnait aux ultra sons :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2009)

Arf ! Fin des années 60 mes parents avaient une "télécommande" avec un câble d'environ 5 mètres qui la reliait au téléviseur ... un boîtier en bakélite avec lequel on pouvait alllumer/éteindre la télé, modifier le volume et choisir entre 5 pré-selections en pressant des boutons-poussoirs ! :rateau::rateau::rateau: ... c'était magique en ce temps-là !:love: ... rare aussi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que c'était pas hyper répandu (en tout cas, à la maison à l'époque on en avait pas, je m'en souviens bien, j'étais le préposé aux changements de chaine, sous prétexte que mes parents, ben c'étaient les parents, bordel, et ma soeur était trop petite.  ) mais ça existait.

Et Coluche devait avoir largement les moyens de s'offrir un tel luxe indécent.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai acheté ma première télé en 83 (une grundig 42cm à 4500 balles - 700 euros, à la louche), y'en avait une à infra-rouge, grosse comme un iphone et épaisse comme trois ou quatre : ça fonctionnait avec une pile de 9 volts. Et je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu le choix entre avec et sans, ça devait être généralisé, au moins sur les couleurs, car on vendait encore des N/B à l'époque.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> je m'en souviens bien, j'étais le préposé aux changements de chaine


Bah, avec tous tes boutons ils devaient avoir l'impression d'avoir déjà le satellite


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2009)

Faut pas déconner : en 80, toutes les TV étaient livrées avec une télécommande !
Je me souviens de celle chez mes parents : la classe ultime. Une B&O design comme une souris Apple d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

pas la brandt de 1981 de mes parents (qui j'ai fais tombé d'ailleurs mais qui marchait toujours jusqu'en 2002  )


----------



## TiteLine (14 Novembre 2009)

( Plus les yeux en face des trous ... réponse complètement à côté de la plaque ... j'édite et je sors   :rose: )

 La Philips de mes parents achetée à la fin des années 70 n'avait pas de télécommande  et ce n'était pourtant pas un bas de gamme même si elle était parfois méchante avec moi... je ne compte pas le nombre de châtaignes que j'ai pu me prendre avec cette télé. Il y avait des boutons ou plutôt des touches métalliques qu'il fallait effleurer pour changer de chaîne ... l'angoisse à chaque fois que je voulais zapper.:afraid:


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas la brandt de 1981 de mes parents (qui j'ai fais tombé d'ailleurs mais qui marchait toujours jusqu'en 2002  )




Ah celle là il y a eu aussi : mais c'était celle du magnétoscope, acheté en 81. Un truc de folie, imaginez : dolby stéréo (alors que la TV était en mono ! ) avec des millions de boutons _électriques_ en facade (jusqu'à présent, c'était de gros trucs à tringle...).
Un matériel indestructible : si mes souvenirs sont bons, il a rendu l'âme il y a moins de dix ans. En 81, il coutait quelques milliers de francs... 
Je trouve toujours ca énorme, ces bandes VHS. Comme les vieux magnétos à bande : ca avait de la gueule...


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

c'est un VHS (inculte) ou un Betamax ? (cultisime)


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2009)

Un VHS : le choix d'une qualité moindre, mais d'une facilité que l'avenir a pérennisée.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

La japonaise de ma grand mère date de 79 et le design de la télécommande est tout à fait moderne et léger. Et le tout marche toujours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Novembre 2009)

En 1981? Année faste chez mes parents avec mes 11 surs. Nous avons mangé de la viande une fois par mois et nous pouvions enfin nous laver a l'eau chaude. 

Une chose est certaine, ni TV ni télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai souvenir d'un téléviseur Grundig, coffrage bois et télécommande incluse, laquelle est ressortie dès le lendemain par les voies naturelles.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai souvenir d'un téléviseur Grundig, coffrage bois et télécommande incluse, laquelle est ressortie dès le lendemain par les voies naturelles.



des problèmes de digestion ?


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2009)

Pour la coupe du monde de foot en 82 ma mère m'avait refilé la télé noir et blanc et s'était acheté une Hitachi couleur avec avec télécommande infra-rouge, les boutons étaient triangulaires gris noir et oranges.
Elle a tenu 15 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> des problèmes de digestion ?


Même pas. :rose:


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même pas. :rose:



coquin


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2009)

Hé Nephou, c'est quoi une apple reomte?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé Nephou, c'est quoi une apple reomte?



J'ai vu quelques petits courts-métrages où un certain PonkHead en utilisait une, et je me demandais si justement elle existait réellement à l'époque où ils ont été tournés...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il y en avait dans les années 70 qui fonctionnait aux ultra sons :rateau:



C'était un truc vachement drôle pour changer les chaines du voisin d'en face en visant bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était un truc vachement drôle pour changer les chaines du voisin d'en face en visant bien


Ou pour faire gueuler ses chiens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Novembre 2009)

Faut quand même bien viser.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Novembre 2009)

Dans les années 70 on avait chez moi une magnifique télécommande qui ne servait malheureusement qu'a éteindre la TV.


----------

